# Looking for a good Brittany Breeder



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I am in search of a good Brit breeder. Titles mean a lot less to me than a breeder with well manner dogs that have good noses and the desire to please. 

I know someone had posted a similiar search that got no replies. Just thought I would try again.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know of a fella that breeds French Britts. He also owns a bird operation, so he breeds for hunting only. They're a bit different than American Britts, but excellent bird dogs. The one hunted behind was a wonderful dog. I'll look around for his info if your interested.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://puppydogweb.com/kennels/brittany_sherlock.htm


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Titles are indicators of proven stock. That's part of the reason why they get them put on the dog. So, don't dismiss titled dogs totally. When I say title, I mean field title - not show ring title.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi JC, just got a pup last weekend finally. Dont have the papers yet but the breeder has like 12 adult dogs on site in which he field trials, in which some are champions. He is over in Chardon. Seemed like a really good knowedgable breeder and a nice guy. I will recieve all my info on the pup any day now. He has some pups left from the same litter all orange and white. They were 8 weeks old this past weekend. Included is a pic of the female i got last week.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Field trial dogs are not what some people want. The titles only matter if you want that type of dog. Personally, I doubt I'd want a field trial dog.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

[email protected] A pup is not a "field trial dog" unless train him to be, they are not born "field trial". But picking a pup from a breeder who field trials increases your pups chances of being very "birdy". If he wants a pup to train to hunt, i was only suggesting one from known hunters. Field trialers only keep the best of the best. Is what they do. In turn that betters your chance with a pup outta their stock. Its your job to train em how you want to hunt them. But the good gene is there more so than say a pair of show dogs or a pair of "pet" dogs that have never hunted. You say you dont want dog from field trial stock or show stock.... good luck finding one. [email protected]


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I appriciate the posts guys and your puppy picture makes me one one even sooner.

The reason I said I did not care about the titles is that they are not the end all be all that some think them to be. The way that these dogs get titled has very little to do with hunting. It is entertaining to see and they are great in there own right, but having to chase a dog down with a horse or 4 wheeler while singing to it is not hunting. Entertaining and a good show, but not hunting in my book. American field trialing, in all aspects/breeds, has far exceeded the purpose it was ever meant to fullfill and parted ways with hunting many many years ago. For as many good things that the trials encouraged, good noses,and obedience they have instilled other less desireable traits like hyperness, less natural bird-finding ability and more dependence on training, etc. These are just my thoughts and opinions formed from a lot of reseach and expericence. I could further explain but hate to type.

That all being said, I have a great lab which comes from the Candlewood Kennel line, one of the greatest field trial lines in the Lab world today. Yet I did not buy this dog based just on the pedigree. I spent two different days with the breeder and watched the temperment of both parants and saw both of them work. Genes are a major factor, but I want the right ones in the dog, not just on the piece of paper. Pieces of paper are manipulated everyday in the dog world to end up with more green paper in the wallet. That is why I guess I am looking more for a "total package" and not a title alone.

Thanks guys
Rob


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree with ya JC, well put. Im going to train mine to hunt close as im not interested in trialing either. If you would like that info on where i got mine i will be glad to pass it on to ya. Dont know where you are in the state but let me know.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Just Crazy. Have you been to a field trial or hunt test? Until you have, you cannot pass judgment. So, to those folks who are offering negative comments about titled dogs from field trials and hunt tests (or NAVDA or NASTRA). You are nothing but WRONG.

Several of these formats do simulate hunting situations very well. These dogs who run in these events are also excellant hunters and companion dogs. I know, because I have one.

Before you close your mind to a lot of really good dogs, I would get out there and see the dogs before you make up your mind.

Just like in about everything else you buy....you most likely get what you pay for.

Now, this is the correct way to go and look at the dog:

"That all being said, I have a great lab which comes from the Candlewood Kennel line, one of the greatest field trial lines in the Lab world today. Yet I did not buy this dog based just on the pedigree. I spent two different days with the breeder and watched the temperment of both parants and saw both of them work. Genes are a major factor, but I want the right ones in the dog, not just on the piece of paper. Pieces of paper are manipulated everyday in the dog world to end up with more green paper in the wallet. That is why I guess I am looking more for a "total package" and not a title alone."

And remember, not all breeders put titles on their dogs to jack up the price of the dog. They do it because they enjoy it and it is the only tangeable way to prove their dog is good. There are very few who are the scheisters.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He never said he didn't want one. He said that titles weren't important. A title doesn't make the dog good, and the lack of a title doesn't make the dog bad. You fellas are getting upset over nothing.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I am not saying I DO NOT WANT A TITLED DOG, just that I want a good dog and title is not as important and the end product. I am not saying that ALL trial dogs or there owners are any certain way either. 

As for seeing a trial, yes I have. I know quit a few people who have or do trial and that is why I said ,this is an opinion I have created both through research and personal experience. Some of the dogs I have met were great pets, but I wouldn't want to hunt behind them without a chopper. But that is part of the game and it suites the handlers just fine. I have not been to any hunt tests, but do plan to attend and observe. A little different from what I understand than the trials, so I will give them a try also. 

I have also had a lot of hunts ruined at Killdeer plains by trialer, there dogs, there horses, and there inability to read the posted signs. 

I just want a good dog the beats the brush, hold a good point, gets along with other dogs, and comes home ready to simmer down when it is time. Similiar to my Lab's behavior.

Like I said, I am not trying to argue just looking for my next dog.
Rob


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

kevin feterline,oh sorry thats another brittany breeder of a dog.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had Brits for 36 years. Most all of them were not what I'd call hyperactive. I would say "high energy" is a better description. If you want a laid back "lab-type" dog, don't get a Brit-I've had labs and they are 180 degrees apart personality-wise. If you can put in a fair amount of time and have some patience, I'd be glad to give the name and number for the breeder up by Chardon. Yes he field trials, but as someone said here before, dogs are not born field trialers-they are trained for it. My last three Brits are from his lineage and they are extremely good hunters, pointers, and great family pets ("house dogs.") Hunting is really (an important) secondary reason for me to own Brits-being good family pets is primary.(I currently have two pups from two different litters from that breeder-5 and 6 months old.) Man, what a hand-full these two are! I expect them to be that way for another 6 months to a year. They are worth it in the end.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Try a hunt test out. I can give you some to check out in the spring if you like. There are good trial dogs that will range out when handler is on horse or ATV. When the boss is carrying a gun and walking they shorten up. My dog does this. I like that. When she comes home and settles in she is right by me all of the time. A little shadow. 

Her personality, as well as most bird dogs, is just different than a lab's. They are typically high-drive types of animals.

Try the vizsla breed. Do some research. If you are interested ina dog, then I can hook you up with a breeder of good field lines. Meaning they will hunt or field trial. Whatever you want them to do. They are versatile.

I didn't mean to pick a fight. I just get ticked when people start assailing title dogs. There is a reason for that title. I know you know that, now.

Anyhow, good luck in your search finding the right dog for you. That in itself can be a challenge!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Cj, considered a pup from him outa that litter also about a month before i got this one. But deferred to get one at 8 weeks. Your right about the comparison, hyper/hi-energy. I chose the brit also for the same reasons as you as i have owned them before. Eager to please, relatively easy to train, hell we should have them holding pigeons in no time... lol. Have ya had them on any live birds at all yet? Magis i was responding to your post about "you" not being interested in a trial dog. Just givin my $0.02, i dont think anyone here is upset.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was just referring that I wouldn't want a trial type dog. Its not my style of hunting. I could care less the bloodlines it comes from, as long as it's a good dog. I've seen some extremely poor dogs from some very good bloodlines.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I got a good reference for you up by Montville(Geauga Cty). I have got my last three from him. If interested, PM me.


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I was just referring that I wouldn't want a trial type dog. Its not my style of hunting. I could care less the bloodlines it comes from, as long as it's a good dog. I've seen some extremely poor dogs from some very good bloodlines.


There is so much I want to comment on but I'll try to be breif.

To win a title a dog has to flat out find birds and hold them for his handler. The best run/range/style doesn't mean crap if the dog can't produce birds on a consistant basis. Sounds like a good hunting dog to me. 

Buying a puppy from a random breeding of two good hunting dogs is nothing more then a blind role of the dice. A pup from proven bloodlines is just tipping the oods in your favor. Still a shot in the dark, but a heck of a lot better chance of knowing what you are getting. 

Its been said already, but no one seems to listen. Trial dogs are trained to perform for the game their handler plays. Cover dog trials ran on wild grouse and woodcock call for a little bit farther ranging dog. One that hunts the cover effectively and is capable of handling non-forgiving grouse. Retrieving is no requirement. Shoot to retrieve dogs may not range as far, but must retrieve to be successful. Either type of dog better?? Nope, just different. 

In the end.... find a line of dogs that you like. Hunt with the parents, talk to owners of previous litters, look at the grandsire/dam. Do your homework. And please keep an open mind about trial bred dogs. Jack's feelings might get hurt if he knew you were talking about him.


----------

